# E R Shaw Barrels



## QuakerBoy (Jul 13, 2007)

These are the barrels I'm considering for my new gun project.  They seem to be relatively good quality for a reasonable price.  I don't want to drop in the money for a schillen or kreiger etc.

Any other suggestions for good bbl's in the price range of the shaw bbl's?


----------



## duckbill (Jul 13, 2007)

I think ER Shaw is a pretty good compromise.  A Douglas or Shilen would be next on my list for a little more money.  I put an A&B on my 257Roberts build and the jury is still out on it.  It is not nearly as accurate as the ER Shaw 25-06 Mauser build I had prior to it.  I think it's a hit and miss with the A&B, because Weagle has had good luck with his.

Are you thinking of sending the action to ER Shaw or just ordering the barrel?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jul 13, 2007)

duckbill said:


> I think ER Shaw is a pretty good compromise.  A Douglas or Shilen would be next on my list for a little more money.  I put an A&B on my 257Roberts build and the jury is still out on it.  It is not nearly as accurate as the ER Shaw 25-06 Mauser build I had prior to it.  I think it's a hit and miss with the A&B, because Weagle has had good luck with his.
> 
> Are you thinking of sending the action to ER Shaw or just ordering the barrel?



most likely sending the action....


----------



## duckbill (Jul 13, 2007)

rpaul11 said:


> most likely sending the action....




Other than being a tad slow, I've heard mostly good reports from folks who sent them to Shaw.  I'm sure you've been to their website.  They have an interactive  feature that allows you to build the rifle you want by selecting different options(cal, weight, contour, etc.)


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jul 13, 2007)

duckbill said:


> Other than being a tad slow, I've heard mostly good reports from folks who sent them to Shaw.  I'm sure you've been to their website.  They have an interactive  feature that allows you to build the rifle you want by selecting different options(cal, weight, contour, etc.)



I have browsed the site a little... but haven't really gotten into the customizing section much....but I plan to


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jul 13, 2007)

I have been using ER Shaw barrels for years and now use nothing but theirs.  I have never had a barrel from them that did not own up to specs or expectations, very accurate
and fit is great.  They are a little slow, but barrel building is a slow process anyway.  Average of 16 weeks from the time you place the order, send the action in for them to fit
etc, but it's worth the wait once you got it.  I have used other barrels too, and none have been any faster in getting them to me either.


----------



## weagle (Jul 13, 2007)

I've had great luck with shaw and A&B.  I think generally speaking as you go up in bore size it is easier to build an accurate barrel.  

I will say that the Shaw barrels that I have used were already installed when I bought the gun.  I'd go nuts waiting 16 weeks.  I can get an A&B from midway in a couple of days and have it installed by a smith within a week.

Weagle


----------



## mike bell (Jul 23, 2007)

Ive used Shaws Barrels a couple of times.  My ex brother inlaw's 308 I did shoots good.  And come to think about it, it didnt take but about 8 weeks.  But that was about eight years ago.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jul 28, 2007)

I just got back from going to Home Depot...saw a sign in a storefront.

Future home of E. R. Shaw custom guns


----------



## urbaneruralite (Jul 30, 2007)

The wait must vary. I got one from them in about two weeks. It was a factory style Savage barrel. Maybe they already have it and just chopped it to length.


----------



## dchfm123 (Sep 30, 2007)

they are good barrels, a douglas is not much more.  Spend the money if you have it.  It is worth it.  I have a douglas chambered in .280 ackley improved and it shoots dime sized groups at 100 yards.


----------



## Hammack (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been barrelling rifles for a few years now, and have used Shilen, Hart, ER Shaw, and A&B, as well as a few others.  I have used several of the ER Shaw barrels, and had quite a few of them pre-threaded, deep chambered, and crowned so I could headspace them without a reamer.  Everyone of them so far had VERY little runout, and I was suprised at the quality work for the price.  That says something considering I am a weldor and machinist for a living.   From what I have found as far as a hunting barrel is concerned I don't think you would go wrong with a Shaw.  Everyone I had used shot under Minute of angle which is plenty good for most hunting situations.  The few A&B's I have used did not impress me,  The bores were rough as a corn cob, and they seemed to foul bad.   That's just my opinion, as I am sure other will agree or disagree.
~Jackson


----------



## jglenn (Oct 3, 2007)

Hammack is dead on with the shaw verses A&B. Big difference when you look at the inside with a barel scope



Shaw has been around quite a while 


another choice is McGowen barrels. Used to be pretty good for the $$


----------



## Dub (Oct 4, 2007)

What would you anticipate the cost to be for sending them a 700 for rebarrelling with them doing the work.

Stainless, 24" bull barrel.


?????????


----------



## Hammack (Oct 4, 2007)

Well it really depends on what you have done.  If you just want them to pull the current barrel and install a new one I think they run about $300 or so, (plus shipping and insurance)  I personally would recommend truing the action, and bolt.  That will be another $100 or so.   Check there site for info.  ershawbarrels.com   It has all the info you need.   I personally do all my own barrel work, and just order barrel blanks for the most part.  Everyone I ordered was around 70-90 days as they told me it would be.  Dub, what caliber are you considering?  If its a magnum or '06 based cartridge I would think about a 26" barrel.  It might suprise you the increase in performance that it will give you.


----------



## tracker (Oct 4, 2007)

*Shaw*

In an article in Handloader or Rifle Magazine John Barsness mentioned that A&B are Shaw "overruns". You can ask him on 24hourcampfire.com, ask the gunwriters section. They have discussed them in depth before on that site.

Both the A&B barreled Mausers I have shoot well, the .280 shot  3/4" groups with the first load I worked up, and the .25-06 just over 1" with the first load. Still working on some combinations with that one. I still have a couple of stainless barrels I got when Midway did a special on them a few years ago, a .243 and a .308. I haven't had time to put them on an action, but I have a .35 Whelan being barreled now.

Danny


----------



## Dub (Oct 9, 2007)

Hammack said:


> Well it really depends on what you have done.  If you just want them to pull the current barrel and install a new one I think they run about $300 or so, (plus shipping and insurance)  I personally would recommend truing the action, and bolt.  That will be another $100 or so.   Check there site for info.  ershawbarrels.com   It has all the info you need.   I personally do all my own barrel work, and just order barrel blanks for the most part.  Everyone I ordered was around 70-90 days as they told me it would be.  Dub, what caliber are you considering?  If its a magnum or '06 based cartridge I would think about a 26" barrel.  It might suprise you the increase in performance that it will give you.



Well....I've got a new ADL 700 in the gun locker.  It's screaming for something to be done with it.   I'm waiting on a scope coming for it real soon.  Going with a 3-12 variable.  It's in 7mmRem Mag.  I've been kicking around doing something with it.   I'd go ahead and have it trued up like you suggested while I was at it.  Most likely just keep it a 7mmRemMag although I have a good bit of 7mmSTW brass and dies.  I agree that I'd go with 26" min.

It's going to take a new stock as well and I haven't found any long action ADL style varmit stocks that are affordable and work....like the Hogues.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Oct 15, 2007)

John Lewis @ Carolina precision on beech island has done most of my rebarreling but the armor at CSRA has done 1 rifle for me. He did very good work & charges 1/2 what John charges. PM me if you are interested & I'll find his phone number.  Personally I would use a Douglas as a minimum most of the cost of a professional rebarreling is labor so I'd spend the extra $50.00 & buy a name brand barrel. Midway has an excellent selection of barrels of immediately delivery. Most barrel makers has a small stock available on threir web site for immediate delivery.


----------

